# La crosse S84060



## Rupax (18 Fev 2018 às 00:15)

Boa noite
Adquiri esta semana uma La Crosse S84060, tenho tudo instalado e a funcionar excepto a ligação Wi-Fi.
Descarreguei a app, registei-me no Wunderground, tenho a station ID etc,mas não consigo estabelecer a ligação entre o estação e o telefone. Ponho a password do router e depois de uns segundos: Fail.
Se alguém teve o mesmo problema agradecia ajuda.
Obrigado


----------

